# hogyan vs hogy



## Setwale_Charm

What about the difference between the two words meaning "how"? When is it _hogy_ and when _hogyan_?


----------



## Woland

As far as I know (my very limited Hungarian knowledge), hogy has also the meaning of what, for example *hogy is hivják* = what`s his name/ *hogy vagy* = what are you doing/how are you getting on? /how are you?


----------



## ronanpoirier

I learned that usually when you ask "hogyan" you'll get an answer with an adverb (which in English would equal to an adverb that ends by "ly").

Hogyan sétáltál? = How did you walk?
Gyorsan! = Fastly!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

And so *hogy* suggest an adjective in the reply?


----------



## heaa

Hi!
Both _hogy _and _hogyan_ usually mean How, and in most cases both are possible, though _hogy_ is more common.
e.g.: Hogy csináltad? = How did you do it?
Hogy/Hogyan ismerkedtetek meg? = How did you first meet?

Both words usually require some adverb as an answer, not just _hogyan_. 
I may be wrong, but I would suggest you use _hogy_ in all situations. It sounds more natural, and you can't make a mistake.

There are certain expressions where you can't use _hogyan, _only _hogy_: 
Hogy vagy? = How are you?
Hogy hívják a kutyádat? = What's your dog called?

The question word _Milyen_ suggests an adjective in the reply.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thank you, heaa. Could you also help me with this thread? http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=669616&highlight=hungarian


----------

